# Minecraft 1.8 Official Leak



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Remember Secret Update Fridays? Well, they're back. Mojang have officially 'leaked' Minecraft 1.8, without it being a mandatory update.

It's SO AWESOME! Though careful about smelting, it crashes the window, but once you restart Minecraft it works fine =3

Seriously, it's fantastic. The new worlds are brilliant. I love it.

http://assets.minecraft.net/1_8-pre/minecraft.jar

And before anyone says anything, NO IT'S NOT ILLEGAL! It's an official 'leak'!


----------



## Tycho (Sep 9, 2011)

OH MY GODS I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO DIE FROM THE WAITING


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Tycho said:


> OH MY GODS I THOUGHT I WAS GOING TO DIE FROM THE WAITING



IT'S SO GOOD!


----------



## feilen (Sep 9, 2011)

Yaaaay Imma try deez out. Any sight of the new mob?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

feilen said:


> Yaaaay Imma try deez out. Any sight of the new mob?



Personally, not yet, but my bf screamed like a girl the first time he saw the Enderman.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

is there any LIST baout the new features? cause i dont feel like downloading something when i dont know what is changed


----------



## feilen (Sep 9, 2011)

Crashes on video settings


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> is there any LIST baout the new features? cause i dont feel like downloading something when i dont know what is changed


 
http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Upcoming_Features



feilen said:


> Crashes on video settings



I haven't had a problem with that at all. It isn't 100% stable, but it's useable. The official update is gonna be on Monday according to Notch/Jeb.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

This is so amazing, I wish I could "this" this more.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Upcoming_Features
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had a problem with that at all. It isn't 100% stable, but it's useable. The official update is gonna be on Monday according to Notch/Jeb.


thanks bud


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

Ohh God Enderman! NO STAY AWAY!!!!! ;_;


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Ohh God Enderman! NO STAY AWAY!!!!! ;_;



D=
RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!

The fuckers spawn in caves as well <=[


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 9, 2011)

Got about an hour of playtime with no crashes or noticeable bugs.
Also, no endermen spotted... thank god.
I'm afraid to go out at night again.


----------



## Maisuki (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> D=
> RUN AWAY! RUN AWAY!
> 
> The fuckers spawn in caves as well <=[



THEY DO?????????

Shit, I better be careful when I am mining ._.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

AHHHHHH MY FIRST ENDERMAN

KILL IT! KILL IT WITH WAAATTERRRR!!!!

I am going to build a curtain of water all around my base ;_;


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> AHHHHHH MY FIRST ENDERMAN
> 
> KILL IT! KILL IT WITH WAAATTERRRR!!!!
> 
> I am going to build a curtain of water all around my base ;_;


they will just transport in your house...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

Clayton said:


> they will just transport in your house...



Can they do that? Because they could teleport D:


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

I dunno if they can teleport in, that's the thing =/ I'm currently building a big fuck off moat around my base x_x


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2011)

FWEEE

I'mma try this out liek now.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

pahahaha yeah i think they can
if you look at em through your house/window


i bet they can..


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Then only build your house 2m tall, cos Endermen are 3 =D
SOLVED =D


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2011)

Game won't update.

Wonderful.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Game won't update.
> 
> Wonderful.



You have to download the link and replace the .jar file with the new one, but I think the server is down because so many people are trying to download it <=[


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from <herp derp>

Is this because I pirated Minecraft?

Edit: Nevermind. Didn't see the above post.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from <herp derp>
> 
> Is this because I pirated Minecraft?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind. Didn't see the above post.



You don't try to open the .jar file, instead you replace the one in the bin folder of .minecraft in %appdata% with the new one.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

HOLY FUCK SOMEBODY SAVE ME!


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> HOLY FUCK SOMEBODY SAVE ME!



I will pray to Notch over your dear departed soul.

The bf is currently pointing and laughing.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

Wait... so why isn't it working for me? I tested about ten things, all of them being unchanged. Is it because I checked the 'force update' box?


----------



## Onnes (Sep 9, 2011)

Actually ran into an NPC village on my new world. Looks like around 10 buildings, including some with doors, torches, a workbench, and multiple furnaces. Don't see any NPCs spawned with it yet.


----------



## Volkodav (Sep 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> HOLY FUCK SOMEBODY SAVE ME!


thanks for my nightmares


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> I will pray to Notch over your dear departed soul.
> 
> The bf is currently pointing and laughing.



The worst part is, the cave was filled with FOUR of them.... ;_;


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Wait... so why isn't it working for me? I tested about ten things, all of them being unchanged. Is it because I checked the 'force update' box?



I forced update first.

What I did:
- Download new .jar file.
- Go to %appdata%
- Click on .minecraft
- Open the bin file
- Delete the minecraft.jar file there
- Replace with new downloaded .jar file
- Open Minecraft, wait for it to settle a bit and then voila


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2011)

Tried that, and it works! Yahoooo

Sadly, it buggers up my omgsoawesome texture pack. :c ohwell


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

But that's precisely what I just did.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> But that's precisely what I just did.



Huh, I'm sorry, I don't know what's wrong then <=[

The official release is on Monday, so it's not too long until it updates automatically.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Actually ran into an NPC village on my new world. Looks like around 10 buildings, including some with doors, torches, a workbench, and multiple furnaces. Don't see any NPCs spawned with it yet.



Haven't ran into any yet : /, I would love to find abandoned mines though.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2011)

Started a new world and spawned next to above-ground lava and in the middle of a shitload of wolves.

Gonna look for villagagessegse.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Haven't ran into any yet : /, I would love to find abandoned mines though.



They're so cool! I have found one so far.



Gibby said:


> Started a new world and spawned next to above-ground lava and in the middle of a shitload of wolves.
> 
> Gonna look for villagagessegse.



Ravines are SO EPIC! 
And I haven't found any villages yet <=[


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Ravines are SO EPIC!



I found a crapload of those.

Right now I'm building a railway connecting most of them.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I found a crapload of those.
> 
> Right now I'm building a railway connecting most of them.



There's obsidian in the ravine right next to my base =D


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> There's obsidian in the ravine right next to my base =D



A ravine filled with obsidian??????

That is very strange.... 

Hopefully I find a Diamond Ravine : D


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> A ravine filled with obsidian??????
> 
> That is very strange....
> 
> Hopefully I find a Diamond Ravine : D



Not filled, but there's about 20-30 blocks of it =D


Also! The seed 'gimmeabreak' *spawns you in a village*.

And another, best seed ever: herpadong


----------



## Onnes (Sep 9, 2011)

Here's a list of new 1.8 features that people have actually discovered in the beta.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 9, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Here's a list of new 1.8 features that people have actually discovered in the beta.



Finally you can toggle night and day.


----------



## Waffles (Sep 9, 2011)

NNNNGHH
It's not working and am too lazy to fix
I CAN'T WAIT FOR MONDAY


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 9, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> The official release is on Monday, so it's not too long until it updates automatically.



Oh... well...

>:I



ramsay_baggins said:


> And another, best seed ever: herpadong



Oh, well this is a nice tundra bi-

*turn to see end of biome*

God damnit...


----------



## Nava (Sep 9, 2011)

If anyone is interested in trying out 1.8 multiplayer I'm hosting a server this weekend, no white list or anything.
IP: 204.80.187.78:25565


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Oh, well this is a nice tundra bi-
> 
> *turn to see end of biome*
> 
> God damnit...



It's a better seed in the 1.8 generator =3


----------



## Wreth (Sep 10, 2011)

There are no NPC's in villages in 1.8 :c


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 10, 2011)

When the NPC's come out, my penis will explode in joy. :I


----------



## Verin Asper (Sep 10, 2011)

oh well I'll stick with my mod that already gave me NPC villages (which allows me to assist on advancing the village) and adventurecraft :V


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 10, 2011)

So I saw my first endermen, just as the sun was rising. I was relieved to see them toasted.

Also, this isn't a new thing with 1.8, but I just had my first super-creeper experience. :[
There's a new crater nearby now.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 10, 2011)

Grimfang said:


> So I saw my first endermen, just as the sun was rising. I was relieved to see them toasted.
> 
> Also, this isn't a new thing with 1.8, but I just had my first super-creeper experience. :[
> There's a new crater nearby now.



Water makes Endermen go ouchie, so I have made a moat around my base and a pool of water on top, so if one manages to get in (unlikely, as my base is only 2m tall) all I gotta do is put a hole in the roof and it'll go bye bye =3


----------



## Corto (Sep 10, 2011)

I bought this stupid ass game and my stupid ass notebook wont run it. God fucking dammit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't want to ruin my experience of the completed 1.8, so I'll wait.
As much as it's hard for me to wait, the full update would satisfy me more than two halves of it.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 10, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Water makes Endermen go ouchie, so I have made a moat around my base and a pool of water on top, so if one manages to get in (unlikely, as my base is only 2m tall) all I gotta do is put a hole in the roof and it'll go bye bye =3


 
Whoa, I will keep this in mind.

Also, I don't know if biomes affect weather, but I've been going through _days_ of rain and thunderstorms. Do you have any idea if that's the case? If so, I will move to a desert. x_x
Maybe it was just an unlucky string of days.



Corto said:


> I bought this stupid ass game and my stupid ass notebook wont run it. God fucking dammit.



You're so cute and awesome. :3
.. but that sucks. You should email Notch, and he will be an awesome indie developer guy, like "Oh, here's your money back!"
That's how the stories on the internet seem to go. <.<

(your post was only so funny because of the avatar.. I really do sympathize!)


----------



## Onnes (Sep 10, 2011)

Corto said:


> I bought this stupid ass game and my stupid ass notebook wont run it. God fucking dammit.



Now I'm curious as to what your notebook is. I've seen Minecraft running on some pretty crappy netbooks.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 10, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Now I'm curious as to what your notebook is. I've seen Minecraft running on some pretty crappy netbooks.



I wonder if there's a way to port the cell phone version to computer.. x:


----------



## Corto (Sep 10, 2011)

My computer is the shitties piece of shit to ever exist. I hate it with a passion but I'm too poor to afford a new one. This fucking piece of crap melted two hard drives and falls apart at random times. It sucks but I'm not gonna bother Notch, I'd rather keep my account so if I ever come across a decent machine I'll play the game and see if it's as awesome as people say.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

Literally the only thing I'm looking forward to is The Farlanders. Just one more type of mob I can have the pleasure of tearing apart with a blade.

My gaming tactics in Minecraft can roughly be classified as "MOTHERFUCKING GENOCIDAL COMMANDO".

In fact... I should make mob concentration camps...

Aw yeah.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 10, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Literally the only thing I'm looking forward to is The Farlanders. Just one more type of mob I can have the pleasure of tearing apart with a blade.
> 
> My gaming tactics in Minecraft can roughly be classified as "MOTHERFUCKING GENOCIDAL COMMANDO".
> 
> ...



Don't forget, there are also blue spiders in abandoned mineshafts.

I'm currently lost in a HUGE abandoned mineshaft. The loot out of the chests is DIVINE =D


AHHHHHH MASSIVE SCARY OBSIDIAN FILLED RAVINE!


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Don't forget, there are also blue spiders in abandoned mineshafts.



Hey, as long as it isn't flying spider jockeys that bomb your structures with electrified creepers, I'm fine with it.

... come to think of it... that would actually be the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2011)

I found a deserted mine floating in midair within a huge ravine... These things are an awesome source of minecart tracks 

Also, the hunger system gets kinda annoying after a while


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 11, 2011)

What if I anti-modded so the hunger bar would go off. Would that work?


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 11, 2011)

The hunger system doesn't seem very popular, but I actually like it. Food feels like it has more purpose than aesthetic value, and I always cook it now. Raw is a waste, heh. I like that it's transitioning from sandbox to adventure/survival.


----------



## kylr23 (Sep 11, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Not filled, but there's about 20-30 blocks of it =D
> 
> 
> Also! The seed 'gimmeabreak' *spawns you in a village*.
> ...


 
I like gimme a break, but the towns right now are underwhelming, there doesnt seem to be a point in finding one other then finding one. Creativity mode is fun, right now Im building a ship. Then Ill start a new make and build a underground city.  I am also playing in survival, I did happen apon a village, which is neat but it looked well rather buged with land being in the way of the doors and ext.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 11, 2011)

Has anyone ran into a stronghold yet?


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Has anyone ran into a stronghold yet?



They're super rare unforunately. There are abandoned mines EVERYWHERE though!


----------



## Ames (Sep 11, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Has anyone ran into a stronghold yet?


 
They supposedly only spawn once per map, which kinda sucks.  I hope they change that.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 11, 2011)

kylr23 said:


> I like gimme a break, but the towns right now are underwhelming, there doesnt seem to be a point in finding one other then finding one. Creativity mode is fun, right now Im building a ship. Then Ill start a new make and build a underground city.  I am also playing in survival, I did happen apon a village, which is neat but it looked well rather buged with land being in the way of the doors and ext.



I'm playing gimmeabreak as my main survival world atm. I stole all the torches and inhabited the church (tower middle floor super secure for bed if you add trap doors). MASSIVE system of abandoned mineshafts right under the town with class loot. I think the villages are good to find in survival because they are ready made shelters, ya know?
I managed to get enough clay to make a brick house and tower now =3

I LOVE that clay is so much more common now. Swamps are full of the stuff!


----------



## Aetius (Sep 11, 2011)

JamesB said:


> They supposedly only spawn once per map, which kinda sucks.  I hope they change that.



It really does, I have been walking around for a while just looking for one.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 12, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> They're super rare unforunately. There are abandoned mines EVERYWHERE though!



The abandoned mines seem more like an network of tunnels that spans the entire world. .



Kind of creepy.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2011)

Wait... so these bullshit glitched mines don't appear in pre-1.8 maps... right?


----------



## Wreth (Sep 13, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Wait... so these bullshit glitched mines don't appear in pre-1.8 maps... right?



Mines didn't exist before 1.8


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 13, 2011)

I will never get what you guys see in a game that involves a block headed dude punching wood and then the repeated creation process...


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I will never get what you guys see in a game that involves a block headed dude punching wood and then the repeated creation process...


There is alot more to the game than that.
It can be a tedious game sometimes, but its fun.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 13, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I will never get what you guys see in a game that involves a block headed dude punching wood and then the repeated creation process...



And I'll never get what you see in typefucking underagers


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 13, 2011)

Tycho said:


> And I'll never get what you see in typefucking underagers



oh snap xD
honestly though, it can't be any less interesting than text roleplay.



Fenrari said:


> I will never get what you guys see in a game that involves a block headed dude punching wood and then the repeated creation process...



That's what I said before I gave it a try. There's so much more to it though. And from some of the stuff I've seen made in the game, it gets as complex as someone can stand to make it... ex: building processors and all kinds of crazy shit in the game.
That's over my head. I like making houses.


----------



## money8giver8 (Sep 13, 2011)

i found a great seed for 1.8 pre release! 289798237409887711
do a 180 degree turn from where you spawn and there is a NPC village and a ravine


----------



## Onnes (Sep 13, 2011)

The updated 1.8 pre-release is now available. Highlights include the furnace bug fix, fewer mineshafts, and 3 strongholds per map.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

Onnes said:


> The updated 1.8 pre-release is now available. Highlights include the furnace bug fix, fewer mineshafts, and 3 strongholds per map.



I think they shouldn't have decreased the number of mineshafts : /

But damn, its good to see that there will be more strongholds.


----------



## Ames (Sep 14, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I will never get what you guys see in a game that involves a block headed dude punching wood and then the repeated creation process...



Dude.  It's the most asian game out there.  How can you not get it?

Also, official 1.8 is out :V


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Dude.  It's the most asian game out there.  How can you not get it?
> 
> Also, official 1.8 is out :V



If you can connect to the server, that is.


----------



## Onnes (Sep 14, 2011)

Tycho said:


> If you can connect to the server, that is.



If you're getting a 'Login Failed' error, it probably means you need to download a new Minecraft.exe.


----------

